# koozies



## jmatson (Nov 11, 2011)

So i have a friend that wanted koozies made up. So i did. the problem is how do you get the image onto the side. since these are double sided. i have a white line down each side.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

You need a good amount of pressure to flatten them out.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hardly worth it when they are so cheap to buy from a supplier already printed.....
Graphco Line


----------



## jmatson (Nov 11, 2011)

i looked at buying them but since i am limited on money went this way. she only needed 10 of them for a event sat. 

So basicly use allow of force to make them flat as possible.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I would be charging 99.00 for 12 with heat press vinyl (Spectra Eco Film)...


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

I use sub transfer paper , put 4 on the heatpress and press for 15 20 sec's at 375 deg seams to work for me 
Larry


----------



## jmatson (Nov 11, 2011)

I'll try more force when I do my next bath for my self


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Sorry I failed to notice this was a sublimation thread....


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

I went back a re read your post . the line maybe coming from th paper . just make your paper bigger than the koozie , or let it hang over 
that may help 
always post a picture so we ca see , we like pictures 
Larry


----------



## jmatson (Nov 11, 2011)

it's not the paper


----------



## surber05 (Feb 1, 2009)

We found it easier to purcahse the koozies unsewn. We sewed them once they had been printed.


----------



## jmatson (Nov 11, 2011)

oh that would require me to go back to my HS classes and remeber how


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

What you are getting is normal for this kind of boozie FYI "koolie" is a Trade mark of a company in IND, IN use caution.

We sell this type in blanks and we print 28 at a time when folks buy them printed and we call them boozies.


----------



## Jason's_Place (Nov 1, 2009)

I get those lines when I don't leave enough bleed.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Jason's_Place said:


> I get those lines when I don't leave enough bleed.


Great suggestion as this will help. You also have to be careful to make sure each coozie is not skewd to one side or the other when pressing. 

Koozies are kind of a pain compared to what you can make on them.


----------



## Jason's_Place (Nov 1, 2009)

You're right riderz! The templates that are online are a gOod place to start but I wound up making my on after messing up several coozies.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

If you look at how many steps it takes to create a koozie it really becomes difficult to make money on them especially the shirt/jersey koozie. We always thought how cool would it be to offer the bottle koozie to match the jerseys we do. The time you lay out the artwork, line up the koozie on the print out, press twice you in fact have a cool product but the amount of work it takes far exceeds what the price you can sell them for.

What is great about doing dye sub is although somethings are not profitable you can always do them for yourself.


----------



## jmatson (Nov 11, 2011)

i'll apply all of these monday when i try to make some again. 
i did have 1/4 over lap for all sides. but i might not used enough pressure.


----------



## jmatson (Nov 11, 2011)

on a side note. Is the fumes bad to inhale? 

i do this in my house and my office is now starting to smell after 3 months of doing this


----------



## Pulelehua (Nov 25, 2010)

Using too much pressure will only flatten the neoprene. The line on the side will exist as long as you're pressing a sewn koozie. Sorry, these don't show the sides.


----------



## jmatson (Nov 11, 2011)

Pulelehua said:


> Using too much pressure will only flatten the neoprene. The line on the side will exist as long as you're pressing a sewn koozie. Sorry, these don't show the sides.
> View attachment 27820


Ok wish i knew that when i bought the product

Here is a place i just ordered from Extremly Cheap. i got them for 60 cents ea. Screen Printed. 1.20 double sided if i wanted printed

index


----------



## racewayphoto (Feb 7, 2010)

Where is a good place to buy them unsewn?? I have made some of the regular ones and the two problems as stated earlier is the white edge and they become very FLAT after pressing twice.


----------



## surber05 (Feb 1, 2009)

Check out totallykoozies.com


----------

